
Why C is faster than assembly - Decabytes
https://blogs.mentor.com/colinwalls/blog/2013/02/18/why-c-is-faster-than-assembly/
======
DudeInBasement
Title should be "Why C development is faster if I don't indepth know how to
write assembly fast."

